# Setup RAID 1



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just built up a new system and realized I should be backing up frequently.  My mobo, the Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H can support RAID 1 but how do I set it up?

I have 2 WD 2TB Caviar Green drives.


----------



## Shane (Jan 2, 2011)

Those options should be in the BIOS ,I cant be specific on how you do it but there should be options to set up Raid in there somewhere and it should be stright farward.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2011)

Your first step would be to go into the bios and enable raid then reboot and boot to the raid utility by pressing ctrl and I together.  Then setup raid 1 between the 2 hdd's.  You will then have to install windows by installing the raid driver when asked.  What operating system are you gonna use?


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have windows 7 setup at the moment.  Will I need to reinstall my OS?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2011)

if the raid 1 is to be your boot drive then yes, you will need to reinstall windows fresh.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

In you opinion, which RAID configuration is Best?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 2, 2011)

Raid 1 mirrors your data to the second drive so if one drive dies you can still boot up to the second drive and then just buy a new drive, add it back to the array and it will automatically rebuild itself.  Raid 0 is for faster read/write access but there is no fault tolerance.  If one drive dies, all your data is gone.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Raid 0 is for faster read/write access but there is no fault tolerance.  If one drive dies, all your data is gone.



I see you have 2 500gb drives configured in RAID 0,  How do you back up your system?

So to configure RAID 1 on my boot drive I have to:
Back up everything
Go in the BIOS and enable RAID
reinstall my OS 
then restore my data.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kobaj (Jan 2, 2011)

FXB said:


> I see you have 2 500gb drives configured in RAID 0,  How do you back up your system?
> 
> So to configure RAID 1 on my boot drive I have to:
> Back up everything
> ...



OR you could use software raid if you're running Windows 7. This doesn't require reinstalling the OS and in my opinion, is far more effective. With fake raid (ie, your motherboard raid) if the mobo fails or you upgrade your mobo, you're boned out of your data. But with software raid through windows, you can upgrade, switch hardware, do whatever and will always have raid. It even uses less CPU time.

However, it should be noted. Using raid for "backups" generally isn't how it's done. The idea of backup is an off site or at least unplugged storage device that you connect, backup, and then disconnect. Just food for thought I suppose.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

kobaj said:


> OR you could use software raid if you're running Windows 7. This doesn't require reinstalling the OS and in my opinion, is far more effective. With fake raid (ie, your motherboard raid) if the mobo fails or you upgrade your mobo, you're boned out of your data. But with software raid through windows, you can upgrade, switch hardware, do whatever and will always have raid. It even uses less CPU time.
> 
> However, it should be noted. Using raid for "backups" generally isn't how it's done. The idea of backup is an off site or at least unplugged storage device that you connect, backup, and then disconnect. Just food for thought I suppose.


How would I go about doing the software RAID with windows 7?


----------



## kobaj (Jan 2, 2011)

Begin by having both drives plugging in.
Click start > right click computer > manage.
Disk Management.
Right click your boot drive "add mirror".
Select the secondary hard drive and hit ok.

From here your two drives will begin to sync and copy data over. DO NOT RESTART. Let the process finish completely before installing or doing any other HDD 'intensive' processes.

Done, have fun with raid 1.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

kobaj said:


> Begin by having both drives plugging in.
> Click start > right click computer > manage.
> Disk Management.
> Right click your boot drive "add mirror".
> ...



When I right click on my C: drive (drive with the loaded OS) I cannot select "add mirror"


----------



## kobaj (Jan 2, 2011)

FXB said:


> When I right click on my C: drive (drive with the loaded OS) I cannot select "add mirror"



Oh right, you have to make both drives dynamic. Right click the Grey area and hit "make dynamic." Then right click the colored area "add mirror."


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

kobaj said:


> Oh right, you have to make both drives dynamic. Right click the Grey area and hit "make dynamic." Then right click the colored area "add mirror."



I cannot make my drives dynamic.  I read this http://www.overclockers.com/setting-up-os-raid-with-windows-7-ultimate/  When I right-click on any of the unallocated drives, my only option is "new simple volume"  I cannot select any other option.


----------



## kobaj (Jan 2, 2011)

FXB said:


> I cannot make my drives dynamic.  I read this http://www.overclockers.com/setting-up-os-raid-with-windows-7-ultimate/  When I right-click on any of the unallocated drives, my only option is "new simple volume"  I cannot select any other option.



Are you running Windows 7 Professional/Enterprise/Ultimate? Standard/Home editions don't support software raid.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

kobaj said:


> Are you running Windows 7 Professional/Enterprise/Ultimate? Standard/Home editions don't support software raid.



I use windows 7 pro


----------



## kobaj (Jan 2, 2011)

FXB said:


> I use windows 7 pro



Strange, I've helped you to the best of my knowledge. But I am at a loss for why you can't simply "add mirror". Perhaps someone else can help you from here.


----------



## FXB (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for your help kobaj


----------



## FXB (Jan 4, 2011)

How would I go about setting up RAID 1 via the BIOS?


----------



## FXB (Jan 5, 2011)

Could I just find a backup software and back everything up on my second drive?  If So I want something that would be bootable in the event where one drives fails like RAID 1.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 5, 2011)

FXB said:


> Could I just find a backup software and back everything up on my second drive?  If So I want something that would be bootable in the event where one drives fails like RAID 1.



You would have to use imaging software like acronis true image to image your drive every few days or incremental backups nightly and then you can be back up and running within minutes after restoring the image.


----------

